# How much salt and sand per acre



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the sanding and salting world. I'm wondering how much sand and salt everyone uses on parking lots after a snow and after a freezing rain? How much meaning, how many does a cubic yards for like an application rate per acre. I appreciate everyone's help! Thanks for everyone's time!


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Use the search feild up in the right corner, you will find much of use full info on salting, salt and sand is usually measured and sold by the ton, if im not mistaken a yard is just shy of one ton


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

roughly 750 pounds per acre, or around 20 lbs per acre, however it all depends on the storms, some you may use a heck of alot more and some you may just spot treat the lot meaning not cover the whole area

Dont Double Post http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100845


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah that was my bad i thought i was editing this post!


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome. From experience, I have found that any time you ask a question, someone is going to tell you to use the "search" feature. I feel that opinions, equipment and products change so I would rather ask the question and get fresh responses. Plus, without people posting on the site, it would die. 
Back to you're question. I've got a Meyer's/Diamond 4yd, a Saltdogg 2yd and a big òl Henderson. The first two are gas and when it`s cold they are hard to get started without Ether. They also have small fuel tanks so you are filling up every 45 minutes to an hour (haven`t gotten around to adding a larger fuel tank). I would also recommend putting a vibrator on the sander. They work great (I went with Karrier). The Henderson is hydraulic, so far works great. 
As far as how much product to spread. I found the productions rates that SIMA publishes are a little high. You just gotta get out there and spread the product so that you feel there is adequate coverage. When salting, if it`s a large lot, you should start seeing the results by the time you get near the end.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*always very interesting TOPIC*

Check out peterschemical.com. You can look up many ice melters and there rec. application rates. There are several sites you can google to check out ice melter application rates. As stated in other post, there are many variables that change application rates.

We offer a snow & ice manual that includes the information you are looking for as well. Check out www.profitsareus.com and see what you think. Maybe it will help.

Have a great day and a great season.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

fireboy6413;1015657 said:


> Use the search feild up in the right corner, you will find much of use full info on salting, salt and sand is usually measured and sold by the ton, if im not mistaken a yard is just shy of one ton


No frigg'n way, unless you dump about 95 gallons of water in with it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1016768 said:


> No frigg'n way, unless you dump about 95 gallons of water in with it.


How much would you say salt weights?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

vamootsman so how much does 1 yard of salt weigh in your mind, oh by the way (No frigg'n way, unless you dump about 95 gallons of water in with it), 1 gallon of waters weighs 8.35 pounds, so that's 793.25 pounds your salt must be 90% dust


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

fireboy6413;1016790 said:


> vamootsman so how much does 1 yard of salt weigh in your mind, oh by the way (No frigg'n way, unless you dump about 95 gallons of water in with it), 1 gallon of waters weighs 8.35 pounds, so that's 793.25 pounds your salt must be 90% dust


It's not in my mind, assuming a cubic yard is 27 cubic feet. My 6 cubic foot spreader holds exactly 300lbs of salt. When I do the math that comes out to roughly 50lbs per cubic ft. 50*27+=1350. I was off on the water, it was late and I was thinking of fuel weight. Its more like 81-82 gallons of water. I even weighed the salt bags to make sure they were right on.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

1 yard of rock salt = 2160# Standard rule of thumb.

"How much space will it occupy?

There is a limit to how much salt can be stored in a given area. From certain facts about salt's physical characteristics, we can determine in advance how much space a known amount will occupy.

When deicing salt falls freely into a pile, it forms a cone with sides that slope at an angle of 32 degrees, salt's natural angle of repose. The density of deicing salt ranges from 72 pounds per cubic foot loose to 84 pounds compacted. When calculating storage space requirements, use the figure 80 pounds per cubic foot or 2160 pounds per cubic yard. Thus, a ton of salt would require 25 cubic feet of storage space."

http://www.saltinstitute.org/Education-Center/Snowfighters-training/Salt-storage

HTH...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

vamootsman;1016955 said:


> It's not in my mind, assuming a cubic yard is 27 cubic feet. My 6 cubic foot spreader holds exactly 300lbs of salt. When I do the math that comes out to roughly 50lbs per cubic ft. 50*27+=1350. I was off on the water, it was late and I was thinking of fuel weight. Its more like 81-82 gallons of water. I even weighed the salt bags to make sure they were right on.


That's weird, my 5.75 cu/ft spreaders holds exactly 400 lbs.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

2160/27 = 80#/cu ft

He must have _really_ airy salt.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

cretebaby;1017377 said:


> That's weird, my 5.75 cu/ft spreaders holds exactly 400 lbs.


I've used Iceaway, some other bagged bulk in White and red bags that I can't remember the name of, and now the stuff that I get from Farm and Fleet (That works way better than the other 2 did). My Snoway 6 footer Holds 6 50lb bags of any of those 3 Salts. I'll find a 12" cubed box and fill it and see what I get just for curiosities sake when I have time.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1017386 said:


> 2160/27 = 80#/cu ft
> 
> He must have _really_ airy salt.


It comes in 50lb bags that actually weigh 50lbs.


----------

